# Designing an album cover/band logo



## aawshred (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to work on an album cover for my music that i'm hoping to put out soon. Also want to get a nice unique, identifiable font for the bandname. I really like the styles of artwork from bands like Textures, periphery, animals as leaders, veil of maya. all the spacey designs i think are very cool. anybody know if there's a program that will help me get that going?


----------



## DLG (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say photoshop


----------



## aawshred (Mar 20, 2012)

I really have no experience with that. Obviously i know of it, but i've never known fully what it's capable of. Can it really do those kind of things?


----------



## ovation22 (Mar 20, 2012)

GIMP is a cheaper alternative, but it will still take quite a bit of work on your part. Graphics programs are simply tools.


----------



## DLG (Mar 20, 2012)

aawshred said:


> I really have no experience with that. Obviously i know of it, but i've never known fully what it's capable of. Can it really do those kind of things?



if you are not experienced with graphic design at all, I wouldn't recommend doing this yourself. There are tons of artists out there specializing in this stuff, you are better off shelling out 50 to 100 bucks for a tight design then doing something shitty on your own. my two cents.


----------



## Randy (Mar 20, 2012)

Pay somebody to do it or ask around and see if anybody here is willing to donate their time.


----------



## aawshred (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, i'd be willing to do that. If anybody viewing this has any stuff they can show me to see what their designs look like, i'd be happy to work with you on it. I don't have some particular image in mind, just something that is similar to the bands artwork named prior, and something very unique and memorable.


----------



## DLG (Mar 20, 2012)

here are links to two dudes I hired to work for my band at various points in time. they are not expensive and their work is exceptional if you are looking for that modern metal vibe. 

Nebojsa Matkovic on the Behance Network

Shaded Factory


----------



## aawshred (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you. i really like the work of Nebojsa Matkovic. i'll keep those in mind when i get there, i appreciate it a lot.


----------

